# My new toy is home!



## fourthwind (Jul 23, 2010)

I got a "smokin" deal on a Klose 20 by 36 Deluxe pit with the 1/2" plate firebox.  I have been waiting for day's to pick it up, but I finally got it home and in my back yard.  No small feet I tell you.  Moving 800 pounds of smoker over grass and rocks took everything 3 fat guys and a couple pieces of plywood could handle.   I cleaned it out per the Klose intructions, and it's humming along in the back yard right now with a coat of olive oil inside and out.   I must say that it is very clear that quality pit's are just plain simpler to run.   You never knew it because you just get tuned into working with what you have.  Anyhow to say the least I am on cloud 9.  After a couple hours of season time, I am going to throw in some ABT's and my " Butter Baby"  yarbird to celebrate.  Now where's my beer......


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 23, 2010)

First off Congrats on the new smoker she's a real beauty. Now you say that you are smoking some Abt's and a Yardbird. What about the other 80% of the grill surface. No great looking smoker there 4thwind


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on your new smoker.  I agree about the heavy gauge pits.  When I got my tank I couldn't believe how little fire it took to maintain cooking temps and how steady it ran.  Your kids will be smoking on that thing long afteryou are gone.  Now get some meat on there!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2010)

Yahoo!!!

That's a beauty !

1/2" thick plate firebox?!?!

You gotta be in heaven!

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats thats a great smoker


----------



## fourthwind (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL and I fail the first q view.  Food was being plucked straight out of the smoker and being devoured!   Neighbours are lining up already..  Told them I will smoke their meats if they allow me to practice for competition with them.  Did my first smoke on the yard bird and ABT's with Hickory and Pecan..  smelled like heaven.  You can just tell when wood is burning at it's happy place.  It just plain smells better.  There was nothing but lip smacking noises for 15 minutes around here..  I'm one happy fat boy right now :)


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 23, 2010)

SWEET RIG ! ! She's a beauty !! I'd love to see some more pic's inside and out/ main box and fire box.

Congrats !


----------



## fourthwind (Jul 23, 2010)

Once it cools off, I'll get some more pics, which may be tomorrow at this rate  I used the minion designed charcoal basket that Klose builds, and I have been at 275° for 3 hours using Royal oak Chef Select coals with wood chunks mixed in.  With all the metal it took about an hour to get to temp, so It's been burning for 4 hours now with no addititional fuel.  I estimate it was about 6 to 8 pounds of coal and wood. 

Cant wait to fire it up tomorrow for 2 full racks of Beef Ribs :)    Maybe I will remember the Q view LOL


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 23, 2010)

fine rig there


----------



## meateater (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on the new smoker, she's a looker.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 23, 2010)

congrats on a fine smoker!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 23, 2010)

I can only imagine the smile on your face. Congrats.


----------



## fourthwind (Jul 24, 2010)

OK here are updated pics as requested.   About to fire it up to work on temp controls for this afternoons beef rib smoke, and then tomorrows pork shoulder and brisket smoke.  Going to be a busy weekend!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome!

Bear


----------



## randya (Jul 24, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!!!! Wow, that is a nice setup.  Really like the firebox design.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 25, 2010)

Yup !! Thats the real deal. I like it all !! Best of smoke enjoy it.


----------



## tommy c (Aug 1, 2010)

I have had the same smoker for years....congrads! I seasoned mine by wiping bacon grease on the inside and then apple wood in the fire box.  Made the neighborhood smell like apple pie and bacon ;)


----------



## rdknb (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice smoker congrats


----------



## distre (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice smoker, the thick walls sure do hold a temp well. Congrats..


----------



## matts (Aug 11, 2010)

What a beauty.  Congrats


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 18, 2010)

Great snag,now switch to all sticks. I burn 8"X3" sticks in my Tejas 2040CC and it is the perfect size.I keep a small hot fire for several hours.



Have fun and,


----------

